# Tommy Is Having A Hard Time...



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Work landed me in San Diego this week. My friend, Brad, was watching the doggies for me. Bless his heart, he takes VERY good care of my little ones, and was frantic when my precious Tommy was overly excited, and jumped off the couch. Not sure if you remember, but Tommy has a deformed rear end. He is able to get on the sectional, but not off. I take him off every couple of hours, to pee, poo, whatever. 

Make a long story short, Brad was getting their dinner ready (wet food), and Tommy was on the couch, he couldn't wait to eat, and flew off the couch. Brad is sick about it, so am I. 

I called my vet as soon as I got home, which was hours after he told me. He'll be fine, but totally "Jacked Up" for now. Poor bugger had a heck of a time, with his rear legs, from birth. So yep, it's pain meds, and rest. Much like my Daisy's problem.

Tommy goes back, for a check up, next week. 

By the way, nothing is broken, out of wack, etc. Well, Tommy's poor rear was out of whack to begin with. I'm on top of it. I have an excellent vet. This just so sucks for Tommy. 

*HERE'S MY BABY RESTING COMFORTABLY: *


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Poor little guy.. He looks like he is going to feel much better soon with Hello Kitty there with him... Hoping for a speedy recovery and a feel great day ...


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Poor little guy!  I'll be keeping him in my thoughts!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, gosh, Deb ... I look at Tommy's precious face and wish I could fly right out there and hold him and give him cuddles galore. Bless his sweet heart.:heart::heart::heart:

Hugs and Love to you, Tommy, and the rest of the fluffs, Deb.:smootch::tender:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

the poor little guy - he is doing a great job at looking the part of a hurt old man who is in need of some TLC - he makes me feel guilty for not loving on him and giving him extra treats just looking at his photo!! I don't know how you are getting anything done !


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, poor, poor Tommy. He looks so pitiful!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Poor Tommy, i know he's getting tons of lovies from you. Give him kisses and hugs from me.:grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Poor Tommy. Feel better soon, little guy.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Poor baby! Hope he gets to feeling better quickly!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Aaahh look at him resting so peacefully. Opps there goes
my 16 year Reginald having an accident.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Poor Tommy - give him lots of hugs from us!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

There's Tommy lying there thinking, "Maybe I won't jump off the couch for my next meal." Better late than never. I remember when you got Tommy -- aren't his legs fused together from the top down to around the knees (God knows if I remember anything these days but I do remember his picture). Poor Brad probably feels even worse then Tommy about what happened. Accidents can happen to our fluffs if we're there or not. Hopefully with meds and rest Tommy will be fine. You, dear Deb need :wine: so you'll feel better. Take care.:grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww poor baby i hope his tushie feels better ..


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

He looks like he is resting comfortably......bless his little heart. I hope he feels better soon Deb.....please keep us update because we love him!!!!!:wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, poor Tommy! I sure hope he gets better soon. He looks like he is in a comfy spot though!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww. Poor baby boy. Poor Mommy. Poor Brad. I wish I could tell Tommy to move over and make room for me.
xoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! poor little guy. He has gone through so much.  :tender:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw the poor little boo boo! I hope you are all feeling better real soon. Those things just happen so fast - and the little boogers have a mind of their own sometimes and do leap before thinking. Hugs

Linda


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:grouphug: poor little guy, feel better soon.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Deb, Please give that sweet boy hugs and kisses from Auntee Edie and gang. Sure hope he is better very soon. I know you are worried. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh how I wish that I could send him some of the "chicken pops" that I make for the fluffs - it's the jewish mother in me - everybody feels better after matzah ball soup, right? 

Poor little guy - I do hope that he's feeling well soon.

All the best,

Allie


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh poor little guy! Praying the pain meds have kicked in real well and that he'll feel better quickly!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh no! I hate this for that poor little guy. I know your friend must feel terrible. I hope Tommy (and your friend) feel better soon. 
:grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Poor little Tommy, as if he doesn't have enough to deal with. He must forget his back end doesn't work right when he gets excited. So frustrating for him! God love him, ease his pain and heal him. Poor you Deb, now both you and your friend feel guilty. It wasn't either of your faults. Give Tommy a big hug for me please.
What's the pain from Deb? Pulled something or bruising?


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Hope Tommy is doing better today. Give him smooches from Maggie and Trixie.


----------

